# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Bio Tech - Oxavar

## jtoups1214

Had a buddy of mine give me about 100 (10mg) pills of Oxavar. Bottle says it's made by bio tech. I can attach a pic if needed. Can anyone tell me anything about this stuff? He said he was taking about 20-40mg a day and didn't notice much difference. I think he didn't do enough mg/day, since he weighs about 275. I'm just curious if its worth taking, and if so, how many mg/day? Thanks!

----------


## t-dogg

> Had a buddy of mine give me about 100 (10mg) pills of Oxavar. Bottle says it's made by bio tech. I can attach a pic if needed. Can anyone tell me anything about this stuff? He said he was taking about 20-40mg a day and didn't notice much difference. I think he didn't do enough mg/day, since he weighs about 275. I'm just curious if its worth taking, and if so, how many mg/day? Thanks!




Anavar is good to run 6-8wks safely imo. Id start at a dose of 60mgs a day at least. 


For women its a much less dose to use/start.


And no you dont have enough to take with a cycle. Be pointless.

----------


## gixxerboy1

you dont have enough to make it worth doing anything

----------


## jtoups1214

Appreciate the input. Yea, I guess 60mg a day for 2wks only wouldn't do much. Any strength gains in that short period of time?

----------


## t-dogg

> Appreciate the input. Yea, I guess 60mg a day for 2wks only wouldn't do much. Any strength gains in that short period of time?



I personally am a fan of anavar . My strength does go up, but i fell in love with its ability to eat fat. 

Ive had such great results with anavar, i dare to say im just one of the people who bond with anavar insanely well.

Save your money until you can run it for at least 6wks @60mg's. Anything less is pointless.

----------


## jtoups1214

Any difference between this Oxavar stuff and Anavar ?

----------


## Ashop

> Had a buddy of mine give me about 100 (10mg) pills of Oxavar. Bottle says it's made by bio tech. I can attach a pic if needed. Can anyone tell me anything about this stuff? He said he was taking about 20-40mg a day and didn't notice much difference. I think he didn't do enough mg/day, since he weighs about 275. I'm just curious if its worth taking, and if so, how many mg/day? Thanks!


I'm not sure about the brand but most men need at least 40mg+ daily for 8-10 weeks minimum.

----------


## bodybuilder

Hard to say without a pic, there are fake bio-tech.

----------


## warmouth

I got the same stuff and I am seeing and feeling amazing results. It is unbelievable!

----------

